# Webmin alternative

## Geizeskrank

Hallo,

ich suche eine Alternative zum Webmin Paket (machart wie z.B. Dropbox).

Es geht um folgendes:

Meine Eltern und Bekannte sollen Bilder und Dateien einfach per Weboberfläche Down und Uploaden können.

Zusätzliches wäre es noch ganz nett, wenn Sie eine Vorschau auf die z.B. Bilder haben könnten.

Es sollte eine Startseite geben als Hauptmenü...

Hab das bisher mit einem beschnittenen Webmin gemacht, aber das ist mir zu Aufgeblasen dafür.

Kennt jemand was in der art "Filehoster" ?

MfG

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Guck dir doch mal Apache mit WebDAV an.

Sebastian

----------

## boospy

Ja, also Webdav wär da sicher das einfachste. Nimm das Teil!

lg

boospy

----------

## Zwisel

Webmin ist doch in erster Linie ein Konfigurationstool. Nun ist es ja in Gentoo schon seit längerem "deprecated". Kennt da jemand ne alternative dazu? (Für File up/downloads brauche ich es nicht  :Wink: )

----------

## boospy

 *Zwisel wrote:*   

> Webmin ist doch in erster Linie ein Konfigurationstool. Nun ist es ja in Gentoo schon seit längerem "deprecated". Kennt da jemand ne alternative dazu? (Für File up/downloads brauche ich es nicht )

 

Also bei unseren Servern ist überall Webmin oben. Du kannst es ja nach Benutzergruppen einschränken, LDAP sollte ja auch kein Problem sein. Manche Dinge wie z.B. NFS4 Freigaben anlegen mache ich gerne in Webmin, das ist dort komfortabler. Naja, und unseren Windowsadmins gefällt es auch  :Wink: 

lg

boospy

----------

